# Rosemary essential oil



## loriag (Apr 21, 2018)

Can Rosemary essential oil be used the same as Rosemary Oleoresin Extract for a preservative in CP soap?


----------



## dibbles (Apr 21, 2018)

In short, no. They are different things.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 21, 2018)

I do not think there is a definitive answer for your question, but I suspect the answer is probably not. 

ROE and the EO both come from rosemary, but the EO is steam distilled and ROE is solvent extracted. ROE would contain everything in the EO plus the heavier resins that can't be removed by steam distillation. 

My understanding is the rosmarinic acid and/or carnosic acid in ROE that are the main chemical(s) acting as the antioxidant. They're not present in the EO from what I understand.


----------



## girlfromoz (Apr 21, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> I do not think there is a definitive answer for your question, but I suspect the answer is probably not.
> 
> ROE and the EO both come from rosemary, but the EO is steam distilled and ROE is solvent extracted. ROE would contain everything in the EO plus the heavier resins that can't be removed by steam distillation.
> 
> My understanding is the rosmarinic acid and/or carnosic acid in ROE that are the main chemical(s) acting as the antioxidant. They're not present in the EO from what I understand.



Ditto to replies.
Is there a reason you feel you need a preserative in CP soap because it does not need one .


----------



## loriag (Apr 22, 2018)

Sorry preservative is not the right word. I am in the city and was hoping to find some ROE to help prevent DOS. The places I have phoned have Rosemary EO and keep saying it is the same as the RO extract which I did not believe and wanted to check with everyone here as I am new to soap making (thought just encase I was wrong). It just means next time I need some soap supplies I will have to order from a new supplier as the ones I have used do not carry it either.


----------



## earlene (Apr 22, 2018)

girlfromoz said:


> Ditto to replies.
> Is there a reason you feel you need a preserative in CP soap because it does not need one .



I don't think the OP or anyone else who replied are thinking 'preservative', but DOS prevention.

*ETA*:  _Oops, I did not see Loriag's post directly above mine.  Often I open New Posts in multiple windows and miss the newer replies before I read them all._



loriag said:


> Can Rosemary essential oil be used the same as Rosemary Oleoresin Extract for a preservative in CP soap?



I once asked that question, and was even considering doing an experiment to compare the two, but I didn't.  I am rather pleased with how well ROE & EDTA work together, so have left it at that.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 22, 2018)

An alternate common name for Rosemary Oleoresin is Rosemary Seed Extract. Since ROE is an extract of the leaves, this alternate name is confusing. The key is to look at the INCI (official) name -- _Rosemarinus officinalis (Rosemary) Leaf Extract_ (and) Helianthus annuus (Sunflower) Seed Oil. (Note -- The oil and the extract may be in reverse order or sometimes the oil may be omitted, depending on the supplier.)

A few US suppliers of ROE are Lotioncrafter (7% strength), Wholesale Supplies Plus (7%), Majestic Mountain Sage (2% and 5%).

Note that rosemary _essential oil_ from reputable companies will never be "cut" with a carrier oil like sunflower. Rosemary _oleoresin _is diluted with a carrier oil to adjust its acid content and probably to make it more pourable. The essential oil is steam distilled and is almost water white and transparent. The oleoresin is extracted with solvents, then the solvents are removed. It's dark in color.

More: https://classicbells.com/soap/ROE.html


----------



## rjuconnfan (May 7, 2018)

Which s best for a stronger lasting scent?


----------



## DeeAnna (May 7, 2018)

We're talking about antioxidants in this thread, not fragrances. ROE doesn't scent the soap. Rosemary can, if you use enough. That said, if you want to ask about long-lasting fragrances for scenting soap, please start a new thread.



rjuconnfan said:


> Which s best for a stronger lasting scent?


----------



## rjuconnfan (May 7, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> We're talking about antioxidants in this thread, not fragrances. ROE doesn't scent the soap. Rosemary can, if you use enough. That said, if you want to ask about long-lasting fragrances for scenting soap, please start a new thread.



Ok. Sorry . I didn’t realize that as I am new.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 7, 2018)

If you read the whole thread, that will clue you in to the topic being discussed. It's a small matter -- we all do the same thing from time to time. The key to remember is people are more likely to read and answer your specific question if you start a new thread with an interesting, useful title rather than try to piggyback your question into an existing thread that is talking about a different issue.


----------

